# Thunderbird i wielkość czcionki zależna od... kodowania

## madman

Panowie, przepraszam za wyrażenie, ale pierdolca idzie dostać. Thunderbird wyświetla prawidłowo tylko wiadomośći kodowane inaczej niż UTF8. 

Tak wygląda konfiguracja:

link

Niby wyświetla się prawidłowo:

link

Ale jeśli tylko pojawi się wiadomość w UTF8, to już jakaś mikroskopijna czcionka się pojawia:

link

Problem pojawił się po jednej z ostatnichj aktualizacji programu.

----------

## Jacekalex

Mam TB 10.0.7 i identyczną sytuację, ale specjalnej tragedii nie robię.

Natomiast jaką Ty masz wersję TB?

Mój:

```
mail-client/thunderbird-10.0.7 alsa crypt custom-cflags custom-optimization dbus gconf ipc lightning linguas_pl minimal mozdom selinux webm

```

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## madman

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Mam TB 10.0.7 i identyczną sytuację, ale specjalnej tragedii nie robię.

 

Słabo widzę, więc muszę używać powiększonej czcionki, a różnica w wielkości między wielkością, jaką używam a standardową jest spora.

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Natomiast jaką Ty masz wersję TB?

 15.0.1

Okazało się, że w config editor można ustawiać wielkość czcionki niezależnie dla różnych kodowań.

----------

